# 1969 GTO Auto Transmission Help



## la_belle_fermier (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi There
I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone could help me out.I bought a 1969 GTO 2 years ago and want to know what people thought on over drive automatic transmissions.The engine is pretty well stock 400 with a mild cam.I am currently running a TH400 tranny and i am not happy with highway RPM.I live in Ottawa Canada so highway driving enjoyment is imperitive.I do like the response i get from my TH400 and rear end but would like an extra gear.I already have a 200r4 HE which i understand would require some dollars to upgrade.My real question is it better to rebuild the 200r4 or go with a gear vendors.Money is always a factor.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the Club!!!
What gear ratio are you running in back? 
What are the highway speed you want to run, in miles per hour?
Is this GTO your primary means of transportation? 
I've done the math before. Gear Vender is real expensive, you have to drive the car for years before it pays itself off. I like the 200 r4 idea much better.


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

I think a turbo 700 will bolt up? that has overdrive does'nt it ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Dimitri. The 200 is a bolt in fix. Worth the $$. Another option is to swap rear ends. I recently yanked the 3.36 out of my TH400 equipped '67 GTO and installed a 2.56 posi. Off the line softened up, but the car runs great down the road, and where 3,000 rpm used to be 70mph, it is now 92mph. On a recent 575+ mile road trip, I got 19.5 mpg at 75mph (2450 rpm). In fact, the car is now as economical as my Toyota 4Runner, so I'm driving it a LOT more. Long legged rear ends can be gotten on the cheap because most folks are mislead into believing they "need" a 3.55 or 3.73 or 4.11 gear in these cars. I went to extremes, but I'll bet if you installed a 2.93 or 3.08, you'd be very happy. I've driven GearVendors units: they work great. You need to shorten your driveshaft, but they're small and strong, and bulletproof. They are too expensive for my frugal blood!!! Have fun.


----------



## la_belle_fermier (Dec 28, 2010)

*GTO automatic transmission*

I just jacked the car up and removed the differential cover and i am running 3.55 gears.I would like to be able to run about 65 mph at around 2200 rpm with the recent price of gas.I still enjoy the chirp of the tires into 2nd gear.I really did not want to go the gear vendors route only because of the (ouch)money. They are a great product but would rather put the money else where in the car.The 200r4 i understand would also require probably around $750 in parts plus labour to be able to use it.I haven,t heard good things about the 700r4.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With the 3.55's, an overdrive 200r4 would be a huge help. Or, you could swap the gears and carrier and run 3.08's or 2.93's. The lowest numerical gearset that will work in your 4 series carrier is 3.36. BTDT.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

If you go to Richmondgears.com they have a street performance calculator that's a lot of fun to play with. You will need to know your tire overall diameter, acurately measured.


----------



## 1963-409 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have installed the 200r4 with little complication. The connection was easy. Move transmission support forward and lengthen driveshaft. Bolted right up to bellhousing. I have only tested in a minor way on the lift but seems to work fine. I am still working on the tv cable connection to the quadrajet carburetor. Any body got any satisfactory good-looking recommendations on the bracket(s) Thanks.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm always a bit surprised that people select the 200 4r over the more robust 700 r4. Except for the Buick Grand Nat, (the only performance installation of the 200 series) the 200 4r was the light duty overdrive transmission. The 700 r4 was always the selection for heavy duty and performance applications. A "stock" 700 r4 with the correct GM recommended upgrades and the Corvette sun shell, is a stout transmission and seemingly would be the natural choice over a 200 4r. Is the 700 r4 not available in the BOP bellhousing pattern? If not that, I don't get it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 700 needs an adaptor plate. That said, it's what a lot of guys are using. Even more popular is the stronger 4L60E trans...basically an overdrive TH400. The 200 is the weakest of the bunch, but has been used successfully when built right.


----------

